
Checking multiple airports can save a fortune: Here is why - nlanges
https://medium.com/@tripdelta/why-it-makes-sense-to-check-more-than-one-airport-for-your-next-flight-a72355a38f22
======
dribel
nice write!!! But isn't that clear? I mean, that's why it always takes me ages
to book a flight....But good to know why. Is there a way to find out which
airport has especially high surcharges?

